# patty pan squash



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My patty pan squash is coming in... Looking for some good recipes to give a try! :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Dang ... guess I need to do a search ...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I pick them crazy small and then marinate them in Italian dressing and lightly saute them or steam them and they are yummy..
I've eaten them raw with ranch dip. picked small tho.
when they get a bit bigger you can slice them in half and marinate them again and grill them.
if they get too big then seed and grate them and use like you would zucchini.
or cut the top "hump" off and scoop out the seeds and stuff them and bake them.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The recipe I found last night was a stuff & bake ... it was different and sounds pretty 
good.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I slice mine width wise and make dill pickles out of them for hamburgers. Fits just right.


----------



## Tnfarmgirl (Jun 15, 2012)

I either baked them whole, dice and sauté ...or stuff with seasoned rice and veggies and bake...we LOVE patty pan squash


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

what about canning them for winter use?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

timmie said:


> what about canning them for winter use?


I freeze some but canning is not recommend ... Yes, I know people that do it but I've never been one. (because Grams said so. lol)

(summer) Squash is one of the veggies we like best fresh, so we will eat it spring, summer and fall but not over the winter. (I hope to change that with the greenhouse. :flower


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

On the charcoal grill ... :2thumb:

Man were they good ... might have to try that again.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

*Andi said:


> On the charcoal grill ... :2thumb:
> 
> Man were they good ... might have to try that again.


there is something about the grill that really brings out the flavors of summer squash. I love the yellow and zucchini and patty pans on the grill. next time take a bamboo skewer of ripe tomato wedges that you put a bit of Italian dressing on to the grill.. just till they are warmed and have a nice little grill mark but not too long they fall off the bamboo.


----------

